
iPhone SE first look: 2012 meets 2016 - prostoalex
http://www.macworld.com/article/3046615/iphone-ipad/iphone-se-first-look-its-2012-all-over-again.html
======
valine
It's a beautiful phone. The iPhone 5 case is IMHO some of Apple's finest
design work. The thing I didn't like about it was its glossy chamfered edges.
They were very easily scratched, attracted fingerprints, etc. Those awful
edges were done away with. This is truly a remarkable phone.

